# Vorbau Schrauben Gabelschaft dringend gesucht!



## denise24 (30. November 2022)

hey zusammen! Ich bin auf der Suche nach folgenden Schrauben:
M6x20mm Zylinderkopfschrauben Innensechskant.
(Nicht die konische Kopfform)
Der Kopfdurchmesser darf nicht größer als 8mm sein. (Und genau da liegt halt das Problem... Es gibt nur welche mit nem Kopfdruchmessr von 10mm)


Die sind an meinem Racefacevorbau im Bereich des Gebalschafts angebracht. Sind leider fast durchgenudelt, weil ich den Lenker für den Transport drehen muss. Und da hab ich mal nicht aufgepasst.. 








						Aeffect R 35 Vorbau | Mountain Bike Vorbau | Raceface
					

Mit diesem unkomplizierten All-Mountain-Arbeitstier wirst du Runden drehen, bis deine Beine schlapp machen. Dieser Vorbau mit seinem beeindruckenden Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wurde mit Blick auf die modernen Geometrien entwickelt und kommt in besonders kurzen Varianten.




					raceface.de
				





Nirgendwo finde ich diese Schrauben! Raceface selbst verkauft sie nicht einzeln.... Und ich will mir nicht wegen einer verpackten Schraube direkt nen neuen Vorbau kaufen müssen.

Kann mir hier jemand helfen bitte?

Ich danke euch!


----------



## on any sunday (30. November 2022)

Als Abstandhalter Edelstahlhülse für M6, dann passen auch 10 mm Köpfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denise24 (30. November 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Als Abstandhalter Edelstahlhülse für M6, dann passen auch 10 mm Köpfe.


Hey! Erstmal Danke für Deine Antwort.
Dann müsste ich wahrscheinlich auch eine längere Schraube nehmen, oder? Und der Haltbarkeit der Schrauben macht das nix, oder?
Sorry, dass ich so doof nachfrage. Ich hab da echt so keine Ahnung von.


----------



## cjbffm (30. November 2022)

Guckä ma hier:








						Die Tabelle für Schlüsselweiten von Schrauben mit Innensechskant nach DIN und ISO Norm
					

Tabelle für unterschiedliche Schlüsselweiten von Schrauben mit Innensechskant wie Senkschrauben, Gewindestifte (Madenschrauben) und Linsenkopfschrauben ✓.




					schraube-mutter.de
				




Du brauchst Schrauben mit einem Inbus kleiner als 5mm, also 4mm. Davon sollte es auch Schrauben mit geringerem Kopfdurchmesser als nach DIN 912 oder DIN 6912 geben.

Edit. Es hat mich doch sehr interessiert und so habe ich schnell noch nachgesehen. Die auf der Seite erwähnten Normen sehen keinen geringeren Kopfdurchmesser als 10 mm für M6-Schrauben vor.  

Auf Normschrauben kann man da also nicht zurückgreifen, da braucht man Schrauben mit nicht normgerechten Abmessungen.


----------



## denise24 (30. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Guckä ma hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen lieben Dank für Deine Mühen!!!!

Hatte mir auch gerade mal eine Schraubenseite aufgerufen, wo man die Werte eingeben kann. Ich hab auch nix gefunden.

Das ist sooooo ätzend.
Ich war schon in so vielen Radläden... und so vielen Internetshops, Schraubenherstellerseiten....
Hab auch schon einiges bestellt.. was alles einfach nicht passt 🫣

Aber, es kann doch echt nicht sein, dass es dafür keine Schrauben gibt...
Ein sehr netter Radhändler hier hat mir gestern einen gebrauchten Vorbau geschenkt. Der hat aber auch wieder die gleichen Schrauben ....🤪


----------



## cjbffm (30. November 2022)

Ruf' doch mal bei Schrauben-Mutter (kein Gag, die heißen wirklich so) in München an. Die sind recht hilfsbereit.


----------



## cjbffm (30. November 2022)

Zur Not: Bohrmaschine am Tisch festspannen oder in den Ständer klemmen und mit der Feile oder Sandpapier den Kopf bearbeiten.


----------



## denise24 (30. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Ruf' doch mal bei Schrauben-Mutter (kein Gag, die heißen wirklich so) in München an. Die sind recht hilfsbereit.


ch hab bei der Suche auch einen netten Schrauben Online-Händler gefunden online-schrauben
stehe parallel mit denen in Kontakt und werde denen den Vorbau mal zuschicken. Ich glaube, alles andere macht einfach keinen Sinn.

Und wenn die die Schrauben haben, dann werde ich VorbauSchrauben Ersatzhandel 🤪

aber, es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich bisher der einzige Mensch bin, der das Problem hat. Oder haben sich  alle anderen direkt nen neuen Vorbau gekauft? Wo ich ja auch echt a überlegen war-und dann mit Schrauben, die man auch einzeln bekommt.

Finde es ehrlich gesagt von Raceface echt ne Frechheit. Mein Vorbau hat 70€ gekostet... da ist nix dran. Ich müsste den echt wegwerfen.... Das ist Geldverbrennen und pure Ressourcenverschwendung....


----------



## denise24 (30. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Zur Not: Bohrmaschine am Tisch festspannen oder in den Ständer klemmen und mit der Feile oder Sandpapier den Kopf bearbeiten.


Das ist auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Epic-Treter (30. November 2022)

Guck mal da:





						Flachkopfschrauben / Innensechskant / kleiner Kopf / Gewindelänge konfigurierbar von MISUMI | MISUMI
					

Flachkopfschrauben / Innensechskant / kleiner Kopf / Gewindelänge konfigurierbar von MISUMI ➤ in vielen Varianten im MISUMI Onlineshop bestellen ➤ Kostenlose CAD-Daten ✓ Schnelle Lieferung ✓ Faire Preise ✓ Jetzt auswählen und konfigurieren.




					de.misumi-ec.com


----------



## denise24 (30. November 2022)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Guck mal da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, das sieht sehr gut aus! Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cjbffm (30. November 2022)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Guck mal da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die sitzen in Spuckweite von mir.


----------



## denise24 (30. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Die sitzen in Spuckweite von mir.


Hast Du es gut ☺️ Die haben jetzt mal ne Anfrage von mir bekommen


----------



## cjbffm (30. November 2022)

Ups! Eine Schraube 20 21,13 Euro.


----------



## denise24 (30. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Ups! Eine Schraube 20 21,13 Euro.


Das habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen 🫣 Mal schauen, was meine Anfrage so bringt...


----------



## cjbffm (30. November 2022)

Na ja, Extraanfertigung. Und deren Adresse ist ein Bürohaus, also die Fertigung ist woanders. - Vielleicht noch 40 Dollar Versandkosten?


----------



## denise24 (30. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Na ja, Extraanfertigung. Und deren Adresse ist ein Bürohaus, also die Fertigung ist woanders. - Vielleicht noch 40 Dollar Versandkosten?


Wenns so kommt, dann gibts doch nen neuen Vorbau... Aber keinen mehr von Raceface 😏


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (30. November 2022)

Wie wärs, wenn Du dir einen billigen Vorbau holst und den schlachtest bezüglich der Schrauben?


----------



## denise24 (30. November 2022)

Bener schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn Du dir einen billigen Vorbau holst und den schlachtest bezüglich der Schrauben?


Den Gedanken hatte ich tatsächlich auch schon. Ist aber leider nicht die Lösung, da ich den Lenker für den Transport leider jedes Mal quer stellen muss. Keine Ahnung, wie lange die neuen Schrauben das dann mitmachen. Ich suche erstmal noch ein bisschen und wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann gibts halt nen neuen Vorbau, wo die Schrauben als Ersatzteile verfügbar sind.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. November 2022)

Hier mal angefragt - evtl drehen die dir zwei Schrauben kurz ab? Die Vorbauschrauben sind glaub M5...









						Fahrrad Titanschrauben für MTB günstig kaufen
					

Titanschrauben von TB - ab 50 Euro Versandkostenfrei in Deutschland ✔ schneller Versand ✔ Riesen Auswahl ✔ Natur, Gold, Schwarz, Grün




					www.tuning-bikes.de


----------



## denise24 (30. November 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hier mal angefragt - evtl drehen die dir zwei Schrauben kurz ab? Die Vorbauschrauben sind glaub M5...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die M5 sinds leider nicht. Die hatte ich sogar bei denen schon bestellt. Sind definitiv M6. Ich schicke den Vorbau mal zu online-schrauben. Den Kontakt den ich dort hatte war echt super nett.
Wenn auch die nix haben, wäre das abdrehen zwar eine Option - aber, ich glaube, dann würde ich doch lieber auf nen neuen Vorbau zurückgreifen. Weil ich sonst ja immer wieder das Problem hätte. 😔


----------



## bubinga (30. November 2022)

Vielleicht hilft das:








						Titanium Mountain Bike Bolt - M6x20mm - Narrow Capped Head
					

Titanium Mountain Bike Bolt - M6x20mm - Narrow Capped Head with Trapped Washer 8mm head width 1 count




					betterbolts.com


----------



## bubinga (30. November 2022)

oder das Set:








						Titanium Raceface Affect Stem Bolt Kit
					

Titanium Raceface Affect Stem Bolt Kit Kit includes 6 bolts with fixed washers For the faceplate please install to 6nm following the manufactures installation instructions Install the two rear pinch bolts to 8nm




					betterbolts.com


----------



## Schrettzegnah (30. November 2022)

@denise24 
Hast du keinen Radladen bei dir in der Nähe? Für solche Fälle gibt es doch oft eine Kiste mit allerlei Schrauben usw. aus der man sich für einen Beitrag ins Trinkgeld-Schweinchen bedienen kann …

Davon abgesehen: sofern du vernünftiges Werkzeug nutzt und nicht dran drehst wie ein Schmied, macht es den Vorbau-Schrauben nix, wenn sie regelmäßig gelockert werden. Die Investition in einen Drehmomentschlüssel und einen guten Satz Innensechskantschlüssel, grade wenn du da oft dran musst, kann wahre Wunder wirken.


----------



## denise24 (30. November 2022)

bubinga schrieb:


> oder das Set:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krass! Wie hast Du die denn gefunden? Weißt Du wie lange ich schon danach suche? Sehr, sehr cool! Vielen lieben Dank!!!!
Aber krass, wie "teuer" die sind. Muss mal schauen, was das verschiffen kostet. Nachher komm ich damit doch noch über den Preis eines neuen Vorbaus 🤣


----------



## denise24 (30. November 2022)

Schrettzegnah schrieb:


> @denise24
> Hast du keinen Radladen bei dir in der Nähe? Für solche Fälle gibt es doch oft eine Kiste mit allerlei Schrauben usw. aus der man sich für einen Beitrag ins Trinkgeld-Schweinchen bedienen kann …
> 
> Davon abgesehen: sofern du vernünftiges Werkzeug nutzt und nicht dran drehst wie ein Schmied, macht es den Vorbau-Schrauben nix, wenn sie regelmäßig gelockert werden. Die Investition in einen Drehmomentschlüssel und einen guten Satz Innensechskantschlüssel, grade wenn du da oft dran musst, kann wahre Wunder wirken.


Ich war echt schon in einigen Radläden hier. Genau diese Schrauben hat keiner - und konnte auch keiner bestellen. @bubinga hat welche im Netz gefunden. Sehr cool!


Ja, mit dem Werkzeug hast du absolut recht. Ich bin am Anfang etwas unbedacht dran gegangen und hab mir die dabei etwas rund gedreht. Ich pass jetzt auch auf und hab mir schon einen ordentlichen Drehmomentschlüsel und Innensechskantschlüsselsatz bestellt. Multitools sind dafür ja auch nicht so super geeignet.


----------



## cjbffm (30. November 2022)

denise24 schrieb:


> Aber krass, wie "teuer" die sind.


Das ist Abzocke, dann lieber


cjbffm schrieb:


> Zur Not: Bohrmaschine am Tisch festspannen oder in den Ständer klemmen und mit der Feile oder Sandpapier den Kopf bearbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEmrich (1. Dezember 2022)

Nur mal weil es mich interessiert. 
Wieso musst du deinen Vorbau zum Transport drehen? Steht dein Rad auf einem Heckträger und zu nah am Auto?
Vorderrad ausbauen und Lenker inkl. Gabel drehen ist nicht drin?


----------



## denise24 (1. Dezember 2022)

DerEmrich schrieb:


> Nur mal weil es mich interessiert.
> Wieso musst du deinen Vorbau zum Transport drehen? Steht dein Rad auf einem Heckträger und zu nah am Auto?
> Vorderrad ausbauen und Lenker inkl. Gabel drehen ist nicht drin?


Hey, ich hab einen mini. Da geht keine Anhängekupplung anzubauen, weil der noch nicht mal ne Stützlast eingetragen hat.

Also hab ich mir ein Paulchen zugelegt. Super Syrsem! Wirklich. Ist nur leider etwas knapp bemessen.

Wenn wir zu zweit unterwegs sind (was wir meist sind. Dann müssen wir sogar beide Lenker drehen😔

Die Idee mit dem Vorderrad ist tatsächlich gar nicht so schlecht. Leider wüsste ich nicht, wie ich die Gabel dann auf dem Fahrradträger „abestellen“ sollte.
Zumindest fällt mir spontan gerade nix ein.
Könnte man aber mal überlegen, da so nen Halter anzubringen. Muss ich mal überlegen, ob das überhaupt machbar wäre

und ich müsste dann noch irgendwie die Reifen in den Mini packen, der eh schon mit den Helmen, Protektoren etc fast überladen ist 🤣🙈


----------



## ragazza (1. Dezember 2022)

kannst nicht einfach M6 DIN Schrauben nehmen und den Kopf auf die 8,Xmm abdrehen ? So würde ich das machen. Vielleicht wären hierzu Torx-Köpfe sogar noch besser geeignet als Innensechskant. Wie groß sind denn die Bohrungen im Vorbau genau ? Würde ich exakt messen und etwa 0,2mm Luft im Durchmesser lassen um den Kopf so groß als möglich zu lassen. Oder hab ich ein Problem übersehen ?


----------



## norman68 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde bei Aliexpress eine günstige Titan mit Kegelkopf holen und dann von jemand abdrehen lassen. Das sollte ja kein Problem sein. 

Z.B. so was


			https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32976377667.html


----------



## Epic-Treter (1. Dezember 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> Oder hab ich ein Problem übersehen ?


Ja, das Sechskant


----------



## Alex_Nikopol (1. Dezember 2022)

Also ich hab noch diesen Shop gefunden: Misumi 
Jedenfalls hätten die solche Schrauben auf Lager, wenn auch zu gesalzenen Preisen.


----------



## t.schneider (1. Dezember 2022)

Das hier wäre die teure Variante, die aber auf Dauer bestimmt am besten ist: https://www.syntace.com/de_DE/produkte/vorbauten/mtb/6166/spaceforce-50-oe-31.8mm-inkl.-twinfix


----------



## Epic-Treter (1. Dezember 2022)

Alex_Nikopol schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch diesen Shop gefunden: Misumi
> Jedenfalls hätten die solche Schrauben auf Lager, wenn auch zu gesalzenen Preisen.


Super, Du hast Beitrag #10 gelesen !


----------



## Alex_Nikopol (1. Dezember 2022)

ups


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (1. Dezember 2022)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Ja, das Sechskant


????  Falls man wirklich eine Inbus-Schraube nehmen muss (Torx wäre besser) passen die Ecken des Innensechskants in einen virtuellen 5,8mm-Durchmesser. Da bleibt doch genug Fleisch übrig ?


----------



## cjbffm (1. Dezember 2022)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Das hier wäre die teure Variante, die aber auf Dauer bestimmt am besten ist: https://www.syntace.com/de_DE/produkte/vorbauten/mtb/6166/spaceforce-50-oe-31.8mm-inkl.-twinfix


Leute, habt ihr Geldscheißer zuhause? 

Gegenvorschlag: https://www.bike24.de/p1358889.html...458706&queryId=undefined&userToken=anonymized


----------



## ragazza (1. Dezember 2022)

lieber denise24, das kann man hier wirklich nicht mehr mit ansehen. Schick mir in einer PM deine Adresse und ich mach dir nächste Woche 4 so wahnsinnig spacemässige Schrauben und schick sie dir zu. Kostet dich gesamt 10 Euro mit Versand.


----------



## kurbeltom (1. Dezember 2022)

Drehbarer Vorbau oder einen speedlifter Twist montieren?


----------



## denise24 (1. Dezember 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> lieber denise24, das kann man hier wirklich nicht mehr mit ansehen. Schick mir in einer PM deine Adresse und ich mach dir nächste Woche 4 so wahnsinnig spacemässige Schrauben und schick sie dir zu. Kostet dich gesamt 10 Euro mit Versand.


Ich danke Dir! Ich hab den Vorbau inkl. Schrauben erstmal zu schrauben online geschickt. Wenn die auch keine Schrauben haben sollten, dann komme ich sehr, sehr gerne auf Dein Angebot wieder zurück!


----------



## denise24 (1. Dezember 2022)

kurbeltom schrieb:


> Drehbarer Vorbau oder einen speedlifter Twist montieren?


speedlifter twist kannte ich noch nicht, fällt aber komplett raus, leider, weil er mir den Lenker erhöhen würde und mein MTB ist mittlerweile sehr gut auf mich eingestellt. Da würde ich ungerne Höhen-Weitenverändeurngen in welcher Art und Weise auch immer eingehen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denise24 (1. Dezember 2022)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Das hier wäre die teure Variante, die aber auf Dauer bestimmt am besten ist: https://www.syntace.com/de_DE/produkte/vorbauten/mtb/6166/spaceforce-50-oe-31.8mm-inkl.-twinfix


Gute Idee, Ansicht, aber echt zu teuer und der Vorbau hat komplett andere Maße als mein jetziger. Mein MTB ist mittlerweile so gut auf mich eingestellt, dass ich da keine Veränderungen mehr vornehmen mag.


----------



## denise24 (1. Dezember 2022)

Hey! Ich hab den Vorbau inkl. Schrauben zur post und damit auf den Weg zu Schrauben online gebracht. 
Vielen Dank für eure wirklich tollen Vorschläge und die mühe, die ihr euch alle gemacht habt!!!!

Sollten die Schrauben passen, dann gebe ich mal Bescheid. Ich denke, irgendwann wird nochmal jemand das Problem haben.


----------



## kurbeltom (1. Dezember 2022)

Speedlifter Twist kann in der Höhe verstellt werden, muss aber nicht. Es gibt auch nur die Twist Variante. Der Busfahrer hat ja öfters das Problem mit der steilen und dadurch zu nahen Heckscheibe.


----------



## DJeep (1. Dezember 2022)

denise24 schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab einen mini. Da geht keine Anhängekupplung anzubauen, weil der noch nicht mal ne Stützlast eingetragen hat.


Für den Mini gibt es ab Werk einen Fahrradträger. Dafür hat er Befestigungspunkte unter der Stoßstange. Diese kann man zur Not nachrüsten lassen. Der eigentliche Träger steht zu Hauf in den Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## denise24 (1. Dezember 2022)

DJeep schrieb:


> Für den Mini gibt es ab Werk einen Fahrradträger. Dafür hat er Befestigungspunkte unter der Stoßstange. Diese kann man zur Not nachrüsten lassen. Der eigentliche Träger steht zu Hauf in den Kleinanzeigen.


Für welches Baujahr, welches Modell? Meiner kann das nicht. Hab damals lange mit BMW nach ner Lösung gesucht.


----------



## ragazza (1. Dezember 2022)

denise24 schrieb:


> Für welches Baujahr, welches Modell? Meiner kann das nicht. Hab damals lange mit BMW nach ner Lösung gesucht.


genauso lange wie nach diesen 6er Schrauben ? 😂
😂


----------



## DJeep (2. Dezember 2022)

denise24 schrieb:


> Für welches Baujahr, welches Modell? Meiner kann das nicht. Hab damals lange mit BMW nach ner Lösung gesucht.


Für den Mini 3-Türer, 2. und 3. Generation (R56 / F56) konnte man es ab Werk bestellen. Beim ganz neuen Facelift, welches ab diesem Sommer ausgeliefert wurde, konnte man es dann nicht mehr konfigurieren. 
Sonst google mal nach "Mini Heckgepäckträger Vorbereitung". Da findest du dann auch die Teilenummer der benötigten Teile. So wie es aussieht kann man den fast an alle Minis anbauen.


----------



## denise24 (2. Dezember 2022)

DJeep schrieb:


> Für den Mini 3-Türer, 2. und 3. Generation (R56 / F56) konnte man es ab Werk bestellen. Beim ganz neuen Facelift, welches ab diesem Sommer ausgeliefert wurde, konnte man es dann nicht mehr konfigurieren.
> Sonst google mal nach "Mini Heckgepäckträger Vorbereitung". Da findest du dann auch die Teilenummer der benötigten Teile. So wie es aussieht kann man den fast an alle Minis anbauen.


Hatte den damals gebraucht gekauft. Da ist leider keine Vorbereitung dran gewesen. Die Option des Nachrüsten hat mir de BMW Typ, mit dem ich damals Kontakt hatte auch gar nicht genannt. 🤨

Deswegen hab ich mir das Paulchen gekauft.Was echt ein gutes System ist. Wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, dann klappt das alles super! Nur, wenn wir zu zweit unterwegs sind. dann muss ich den Lenker leider drehen.


----------



## kurbeltom (2. Dezember 2022)

Falls du Shimano Kurbeln hast, da Mal die Schrauben raus. M6 mit kleinem Kopf vorhanden


----------



## on any sunday (2. Dezember 2022)

Guter Tipp, die gibt es auch einzeln. Braucht man nicht mit lockerer Kurbel zu fahren. 









						Klemmschraube (M6 x 19) mit Scheibe für Kurbelarm
					

Kompatibilität - Shimano Y1KS98030     Alle Shimano Hollowtech II Kurbeln       Lieferumfang     1 x Shimano Klemmschraube (M6 x 19) mit Scheibe für Kurbelarm




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (2. Dezember 2022)

Oben am Kopf der Schraube ist die sicher um die 8mm aber da diese auch konisch ist und nach unten breiter wird ist es nicht mehr für den TE. Die breitest Stelle des Kopfs ist dort 8,8mm


----------



## denise24 (2. Dezember 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> genauso lange wie nach diesen 6er Schrauben ? 😂
> 😂


🤣 unendliche Ewigkeiten


----------



## feedyourhead (3. Dezember 2022)

denise24 schrieb:


> aber, es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich bisher der einzige Mensch bin, der das Problem hat


Bist Du sicher nicht, wenn ich mir die Kommentare auf der Race Face Webseite zum Vorbau so anschau... 
Auch völlig unnötig von RF hier auf M6 und dann auch noch auf Sondermaße zu setzen...


----------



## bubinga (4. Dezember 2022)

Wo ist denn jetzt eigentlich noch das Problem? Es wurden hier doch mehrere Lösungen aufgezeigt 🤷🏼‍♂️
Nur weil 5,50€ pro Schraube Wucher sein sollen und die Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt nicht passen? Wer knapp 100,-€ für ein Vorbau berappen kann, muss damit rechnen, dass Ersatzteile nicht für 1,50 zu bekommen sind.


----------



## cjbffm (4. Dezember 2022)

bubinga schrieb:


> Wer knapp 100,-€ für ein Vorbau berappen kann, muss damit rechnen, dass Ersatzteile nicht zu bekommen sind.


Ich hab's mal korriert.


----------



## feedyourhead (4. Dezember 2022)

bubinga schrieb:


> Wo ist denn jetzt eigentlich noch das Problem? Es wurden hier doch mehrere Lösungen aufgezeigt 🤷🏼‍♂️
> Nur weil 5,50€ pro Schraube Wucher sein sollen und die Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt nicht passen?


Ich erklärs Dir nochmal:

Der TE war in verschiedenen Radläden hat online bei Schraubenhändlern gesucht und nichts gefunden.
Keine Ahnung wie Du auf Baumarkt kommst 

Und ja, natürlich ist es blöd, wenn man z.B. dringend so ne Schraube braucht und es die nirgends gibt.

Vorallem weils halt einfach völlig unnötig ist hier auf M6 zu setzen. Und anscheinend haben die Schrauben dann auch noch so ne schlechte Qualität dass mans schafft die Werkzeugaufnahme zu schrotten... Der TE ist da ja nicht der erste dem das passiert und der dann vetzweifelt nach Ersatz sucht.

Naja, RF ist ja irgendwie schon bekannt dafür bei den Vorbauklemmungen "kreative" Wege zu gehn. Ich erinner mich noch an skurril hohe Drehmomentangaben von um die 10Nm. Wo sich die Kunden welche sich dran gehalten haben eine Schrauben nach der andren gehimmelt haben...
Oder die viel zu gering dimensionierten Frontplatten in Kombination mit einer ultraglatten Oberfläche, die dann einfach gerissen sind...

Und jetz macht man eben M6 Sonderschrauben in den Vorbau....


----------



## denise24 (4. Dezember 2022)

bubinga schrieb:


> Wo ist denn jetzt eigentlich noch das Problem? Es wurden hier doch mehrere Lösungen aufgezeigt 🤷🏼‍♂️
> Nur weil 5,50€ pro Schraube Wucher sein sollen und die Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt nicht passen? Wer knapp 100,-€ für ein Vorbau berappen kann, muss damit rechnen, dass Ersatzteile nicht für 1,50 zu bekommen sind.


Verstehe Deinen Kommentar gerade nicht. Zumindest nicht, sollte er auf mich persönlich bezogen sein. Es geht nicht nur darum, dass eine Ersatzschraube evtl 5 Euro oder mehr kostet. Sondern (!), dass ich sie dafür noch irgendwo in Übersee bestellen müsste... Dann nicht zu 100% sicher sein kann, ob es wirklich GENAU die Schraube ist, die ich benötige... Deswegen werde ich sie dort nicht bestellen.

Und, wie man hier an dem ganzen Thread und auch auf der Raceface Seite sieht: Es ist definitiv (auch abgesehen vom Preis) alles andere als einfach als diese Schraube zu bekommen. 

Der Vorbau war direkt von Canyon am Bike angebracht. Ich hab mir den nicht gekauft. Und selbst wenn ich es getan hätte... Es ist einfach vom Hersteller, egal welchem, ein Unding einfach keine Ersatzteile anzubieten, wenn man denn dann schon welche verbaut, von denen man weiß, dass es sie so nicht so ganz einfach zu besorgen sind. Es ist schlichtweg Ressourcen(finanziell und materiell) Verschwendung. Egal ob ich mir nun eine Schraube aus wo auch immer auf der Welt bestellen muss oder einen neuen Vorbau kaufen - und damit einen funktionierenden wegwerfen muss.

Und: falls Du es nicht gelesen haben solltest: Meine Lösung habe ich für mich gefunden. 
Ich schicke Vorbau samt Schrauben zu einem Schraubenlieferanten. Und wenn der keine hat, dann werde ich mir halt einen neunen Vorbau kaufen (müssen). Beide Wege sind auch schlichtweg Ressourcenverschwendung, wenn man einfach Schrauben verwendet hätte, die man in (zumindest mal) Fachgeschäften erwerben könnte.

Ich meine das nicht böse, aber ich verstehe Kommentare wie Deinen einfach nicht. 😔


----------



## jigsor (5. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## denise24 (6. Dezember 2022)

Schade, dass Du mich gerade beleidigen möchtest und es auch tust
Bleibt doch einfach mal sachlich.
Das nervt einfach so unfassbar!

Auch zu Deinem wirklich nett gemeinten Angebot möchte ich sagen: Ich nehme nicht irgendwelche Schrauben und schleife den Kopf ab, bzw lasse ihn abschleifen-.

Passt das Gewinde zu 100%?


Es handelt sich hier um schließlich sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil, und da mach ich keine Versuche....
Wenn das sonst jemand nach möchte: bitte, macht das (und ich werde ihm dafür keinen beleidigenden Smiley zeigen...), aber ich möchte und mache das einfach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (6. Dezember 2022)

denise24 schrieb:


> Ich nehme nicht irgendwelche Schrauben und schleife den Kopf ab, bzw lasse ihn abschleifen-.
> 
> Passt das Gewinde zu 100%?


Damit outest dich jetzt schon als jemand welcher Null Ahnung von mechanischen Dingen hat . Jetzt wird auch klar wie es zu den rundgedrehten Inbusaufnahmen gekommen ist .


----------



## denise24 (6. Dezember 2022)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Damit outest dich jetzt schon als jemand welcher Null Ahnung von mechanischen Dingen hat . Jetzt wird auch klar wie es zu den rundgedrehten Inbusaufnahmen gekommen ist .


aha, deswegen wurde ich auch schon gefragt, ob es sich bei den Schrauben um ein metrisches oder zoll Gewinde handelt, weil ja JEDER so unfassbar viel Ahnung hat.
Ist klar. 
Und nur, weil man vielleicht nicht zu 100% Ahnung hat von dem Werkstoff, heißt das nicht, dass ich nicht weiß, wie man man eine Innensechskant ( im übrigen ist Inbus eine Marke ) herausdreht. 
Aber hey, es ist ja ansonsten auch sonst jeder so perfekt, dass niemandem in einem Moment der Unachtsamkeit, mal was schief gegangen ist.

Abgesehen davon: Woher weiß ich denn bitte, welche Qualifikation wer auch immer hat, der mir aus auch gut gemeinten Gründen im Internet anbietet, eine Schraube "herzustellen" ob dieser Mensch auch die fachliche Qualifikation besitzt? Hmm?
Schon mal daran gedach? Weiß dieser jemand, ob das Gewinde GENAU das gleiche ist? 
Und genau das habe ich gefragt: Es gibt keine 100%ige Garantie in dem Moment. Und bevor ich mir dann auch noch zusätzlich das Gewinde im Vorbau kaputt mache. 


Aber hey, ich bin derjenige, der absolut keine Ahnung hat von Werkstoffen. Okay, stehe ich zu. 

Ist mein Fahrrad. Meine Sache. Und damit ist das Thema jetzt für mich beendet.

Vielen Dank auch hier für die unterschwellige Beleidigung.

An alle anderen, die konstruktive und sachliche Vorschläge gemacht haben: Danke!


----------



## cjbffm (6. Dezember 2022)

Bitte Leute, jetzt giftet euch doch nicht noch an. - Wegen einiger kleiner Schrauben.

Was das Gewinde angeht: Zum Glück hat sich weitgehend das metrische System weltweit durchgesetzt und Schrauben in Zollmaßen sind eine Seltenheit (aber Achtung im Santitärbereich!) geworden.
Und deswegen lassen sich Schraubendurchmesser zur Not auch mit einem Lineal messen: alles was nach 5 mm aussieht, ist M5, sieht es nach 6mm aus, ist es M6. Und so weiter.

Außerdem habe ich gestern zufällig festgestellt, daß es eine Menge Vorbauschrauben als Ersatzteile zu kaufen gibt. Ich hatte bei bike24 und bike-components den Suchbegriff "Vorbau" eingegeben und als Sortierung "Preis aufsteigend" gewählt, und dann werden Kleinteile zuerst angezeigt. Einzelne der angebotenen Vorbauschrauben machen schon den Eindruck, als könnte ihr Kopf 8 mm Durchmesser haben (z.B. Renthal). - Aber wissen tut man es natürlich erst, wenn man sie vor sich hat.


----------



## StelioKontos (6. Dezember 2022)

denise24 schrieb:


> Ich schicke Vorbau samt Schrauben zu einem Schraubenlieferanten. Und wenn der keine hat, dann werde ich mir halt einen neunen Vorbau kaufen (müssen). Beide Wege sind auch schlichtweg Ressourcenverschwendung, wenn man einfach Schrauben verwendet hätte, die man in (zumindest mal) Fachgeschäften erwerben könnte.


Hier ein Fachhändler der was hat:





						(CSHSM-ST3B-M6-20) Flachkopfschrauben / Innensechskant / Material wählbar / Behandlung wählbar / CSHSM von NISSAN SCREW | MISUMI
					

(CSHSM-ST3B-M6-20) Flachkopfschrauben / Innensechskant / Material wählbar / Behandlung wählbar / CSHSM von NISSAN SCREW ➤ in vielen Varianten im MISUMI Onlineshop bestellen ➤ Kostenlose CAD-Daten ✓ Schnelle Lieferung ✓ Faire Preise ✓ Jetzt auswählen und konfigurieren.




					de.misumi-ec.com
				




Edit: Gerade gesehen, der Kopfdurchmesser beträgt 8,5mm... evtl. passts trotzdem. Zur Not mit Akkuschrauber und Feile den halben Millimeter abdrehen.


----------



## memphis35 (6. Dezember 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Einzelne der angebotenen Vorbauschrauben machen schon den Eindruck, als könnte ihr Kopf 8 mm Durchmesser haben (z.B. Renthal)


Sind aber M5 und nicht M6


StelioKontos schrieb:


> Zur Not mit Akkuschrauber und Feile den halben Millimeter abdrehen.


Geht lt. TE halt gar nicht


denise24 schrieb:


> Ich nehme nicht irgendwelche Schrauben und schleife den Kopf ab, bzw lasse ihn abschleifen-.


----------



## cjbffm (6. Dezember 2022)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Sind aber M5 und nicht M6


Oh, tschldgg. Da habe ich nicht drauf geachtet, ich habe nur einen kritischen Blick drauf geworfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (6. Dezember 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Hier ein Fachhändler der was hat:
> ...


Den Vorschlag gab es schon am Mittwoch in Beitrag #10.


----------



## PhatBiker (7. Dezember 2022)

denise24 schrieb:


> Weiß dieser jemand, ob das Gewinde GENAU das gleiche ist?


M6 ist M6 und nix anderes.
Es gibt eine Norm, die legt alle Maße und deren Toleranzen fest. Nur die längen, Festigkeitsklassen und Bauart, mit Schaft, ohne Schaft und die Art der Anwendung können variieren.

Das was nach abdrehen des Kopfes als einziges problematisch werden könnte ist die Materialdicke vom Außen Durchmesser zur äußeren Kante des Sechskantes hin eng werden.
Ist eher zu vernachlässigen. 5mm Innensechskant hat ein Eckenmaß von 5,7mm.
Solange die Fläche des Schraubenkopfes noch so groß ist das es dort keine Probleme macht ist auch die Durchmesserreduzierung okay.
Original ist ja genauso groß.


----------



## Epic-Treter (7. Dezember 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Was das Gewinde angeht: Zum Glück hat sich weitgehend das metrische System weltweit durchgesetzt


Ausser in Amiland. Wenn Du da was mit metrischem Gewinde hin lieferst, hast Du ganz fix eine Reklamation an der Backe , weil für die UNC oder UNF das Maß der Dinge ist und das sich in deren Welt durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## T_N_T (7. Dezember 2022)

denise24 schrieb:


> Ich denke, irgendwann wird nochmal jemand das Problem haben.



Schau mal auf der von dir verlinkten Seite bei den Kommentaren:




Kann verstehen, dass man da angesäuert ist.


----------



## ragazza (8. Dezember 2022)

denise24 schrieb:


> Schade, dass Du mich gerade beleidigen möchtest und es auch tust
> Bleibt doch einfach mal sachlich.
> Das nervt einfach so unfassbar!
> 
> ...


Es tut mir sehr leid und ich muss mich hier bei dir entschuldigen. Habe wirklich einen falschen smiley gewählt. Tut mir leid. War ein Fehler. Glücklicherweise hats der Mod gelöscht.


----------



## ragazza (23. Dezember 2022)

und wie ging die Sache mit den Schrauben jetzt aus ?


----------

